

Go will be at OSCON 2014 - geetarista
http://blog.golang.org/oscon

======
jgrahamc
Also Nick Sullivan from CloudFlare is talking about Red October (which is
built in Go):
[http://www.oscon.com/oscon2014/public/schedule/detail/34654](http://www.oscon.com/oscon2014/public/schedule/detail/34654)

------
AlTobey
I'll be showing off a 2048 analytics demo at the Datastax booth. The web
service backend that writes to Cassandra is written in Go. Stop by if you're
interested.

~~~
Zariel
Awesome, using gocql?

------
meshko
I just realized that the stupid "Let It Go" song is probably sponsored by
Google. Everything makes sense now.

~~~
mikecb
It's sung by Rob Pike.

------
minaandrawos
Are there any Go events in the San Jose area? I heard there are some in San
Francisco but it is kinda far in a work day!! So far all the Gopher major
events seem to be in different states.

